# can i use foodstamps anywhere?



## Storm Smokes Rocks (Aug 18, 2011)

Ive recently just been approved for foodstamps here in ohio but i am wondering if they can be used in different states or do i need to get them changed if i relocate?


----------



## Puckett (Aug 18, 2011)

they will tell you that you can only use them in the state they are issued but you can use them in any state and any store that accepts EBT.


----------



## Storm Smokes Rocks (Aug 18, 2011)

okay well thats a relief to know thanks


----------

